# Do I Live near you



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi all.

I was just wondering, because ive met so many herpers online but they all live like 75 miles away lol.
Who hear is from Kent area?
Who here is near folkestone?
Anyone?


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

nope sorry:whistling2:


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ok then.


----------



## Grakky (Dec 4, 2007)

I LIVE IN FOLKESTONE!!!



how can I help? :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

nopes nowhere near sorry :lol2:


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

AWSOME Im in cheriton just outside of folkestone 
By tescos XD


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

thurrock essex!


----------



## tinkrebel (Dec 29, 2007)

I live in New Romney which is not far down the road. I get my frozen food in Cheriton at Best Buddies.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

no go away!






















:lol2: jks, seriously though, i dont live near you


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

TinkerBell I live 3 doors away from best buddies lmao


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

No one eles?


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

see thread in my sig!


----------



## declanjr (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't live to far away


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

I live in cheriton straight opposite tescos 
I migth know you, i think :S


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Lol Yeah we know each other....now...after many issues of tokay handleing. lmao


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

Im not too far away in Aylesham but have loads of mates down Folkestone!


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

medway!!



god knows why i put explanation points like its something to be proud off


:blush:


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

im from Rochester..Kent


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Haha! Medway here too!


----------



## lee_91 (May 12, 2008)

*yeh*

yeh mate , blackbull road here 

Lee


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## dipcdame (Aug 26, 2008)

Sorry, nowhere NEAR (giggle!!)


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

urmmmmm lol.


----------



## mellage (Jun 16, 2008)

basildon essex


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Im in Gravesend


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Cool cool.
Javeo you have a awsome collection, can i just ask, would a whites tree frog be ok in a 30 x 30 x 45 cm exo terra or isit too small?


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Thank you  should be getting 3 more azureus from Basildon on the 21t as well That should be fine for even a pair i think. My 3 RETFs are in a 60x45x60


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Cool I should be going to basildon.


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*basildon*

i am from gravesend. i cannot wait untill basildon i think it is going to be great. i hope there is lots of amphibians. 
:lol2:


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

Cool, where abouts in this hell? What do you keep then?


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

What do I keep? Look at my description...


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

(TR)Ashford


----------



## Big_sven76 (Oct 7, 2007)

I am based in Ramsgate only a short trip by car.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Cool...


----------

